# Logitech G930 bei ausgeschaltetem pc laden



## Dried99 (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich bins mal wieder
Ich habe seit gestern ein G930 (Logitech G930 PC-Gaming Kopfhörer schnurlos: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör) und jetzt habe ich im internet gelesen dass man das headset auch bei ausgeschlatetem PC aufladen kann. Da kann man angeblich was im BIOS umstellen, damit noch strom auf dem USB Anschluss ist. Jetzt meine Frage: Was muss ich im BIOS umstellen, damit ich mein G930 bei ausgeschaltetem PC aufladen kann bzw. wie heisst die Einstellung, die ich im BIOS ändern muss damit das möglich ist oder gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten um das einzustellen?


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Mai 2014)

Besser wäre es, wenn du den Plastikmüll zurückschicken würdest, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Welches Mainboard hast du denn? Jeder Hersteller nennt diese Option anders.

Alternativ: http://www.amazon.de/Ladegerät-eins...1401401054&sr=1-9&keywords=usb+aufladestation


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Mai 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Besser wäre es, wenn du den Plastikmüll zurückschicken würdest, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


 

Das Ding is aber, das man kaum oder keine Alternative hat, wenn man ein kabelloses Headset haben möchte/hat ...

Mein G930 lade ich ausschliesslich an nen Handynetzteil, welche genug vorhanden sind und die Anschlüsse ja mittlerweile (zum Glück) alle gleich sind.
Am PC aufladen find ich doof, da ich mein(e) immer an der Steckdosenleiste ausschalte, somit auch der Ladestrom über USB wegfiele.


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Mai 2014)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Das Ding is aber, das man kaum oder keine Alternative hat, wenn man ein kabelloses Headset haben möchte/hat ...


 
Natürlich gibt es Alternativen und wenn man einmal 'n kabelgebundenen Kopfhörer der 150 Euro Klasse gegen so'n "Fall für die gelbe Tonne" gehört hat,
möchte man NIE wieder kabellos.

Aber das ist auch nicht das Thema hier.


----------



## Zerfall385 (30. Mai 2014)

Eig musst du nix umstellen.
Bei mir klappt es wunderbar bei ausgeschaltetem Pc noch das G930 zu laden.


----------



## Dried99 (30. Mai 2014)

@Jeanboy: Mein mainboard ist das MSI P67A-C43 (MS-7673) (SOCKET 0)
 und wieso soll das G930 denn so ein müll sein?


----------



## Thallassa (30. Mai 2014)

Dried99 schrieb:


> @Jeanboy: Mein mainboard ist das MSI P67A-C43 (MS-7673) (SOCKET 0)
> und wieso soll das G930 denn so ein müll sein?



Weil es unterirdisch schlecht klingt, ziemlich grattlig verarbeitet ist und subkonsequent gnadenlos überteuert ist.

Zu deinem problem, es müsste irgendwo in den peripherieoptionen des uefi eine einstellungsmöglichkeit für usb-strom im ausgeschalteten zustand geben


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Mai 2014)

Unter Settings -> Advanced sollte diese Funktion vorhanden sein, wenn sie dein Board überhaupt unterstützt.

Ich kenne mich mit MSI Boards überhaupt nicht aus, ansonsten mal hier fragen: MSI Deutschland - Support-Anfrage-Formular


----------



## Aer0 (30. Mai 2014)

bei meinem msi board gibt es einen usb 2.0 header auf der platine, welcher auch strom gibt wenn der pc ausgeschaltet ist, bei mir ist er rot makiert.
außerdem solltest du die funktion eup 2013 oder ähnlich ausschalten.


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Mai 2014)

Eventuell kannst du die auch über die mitgelieferte Software aktivieren


----------



## Speed4Fun (30. Mai 2014)

@Dried99:

Das G930 ist tatsächlich nicht schlecht, ich habe das Teil auch. Vor allem die Ortbarkeit der Geräuschquellen ist sehr gut. Lass dir da nichts erzählen. 

Ansonsten gebe ich meinen Vorrednern Recht, das Gerät lässt sich mit jedem Handy-Netzteil aufladen.


----------



## Gast20180803 (30. Mai 2014)

bei einigen bords giebt es nen Jumper der gesetzt werden muß um den usb port mit Strom versorgen wenn pc abgeschaltet ist , müßte in der bedienungs Anleitung stehen , der Jumper sitzt meißtens oben links auf dem bord , im heft wird da ne Volt zahl angegeben zbsp. 2,5 zu 5,0 Volt in etwa


----------



## Dried99 (30. Mai 2014)

OK danke schon mal für eure ganzen lösungsvorschläge  ich werde das alles mal ausprobieren. Ich denke dass eine von den Sachen die ihr hier schreibt schon helfen wird  Uf jeden fall schonmal grossen dank an euch.


----------



## Abductee (30. Mai 2014)

Wenn gar nichts hilft, kauf dir einen kleinen USB-Hub mit Netzteil.
http://www.amazon.de/D-Link-USB-2-0...=UTF8&qid=1401468769&sr=8-21&keywords=usb+hub


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das G930 ist tatsächlich nicht schlecht, ich habe das Teil auch. Vor allem die Ortbarkeit der Geräuschquellen ist sehr gut. Lass dir da nichts erzählen.


 
Hast du denn jemals andere Headsets/Kopfhörer derselben Preisklasse gehört, um dir ein Urteil zu bilden?


----------



## Thallassa (31. Mai 2014)

Ja ne, ne GT610 ist auch ne super Grafikkarte für Gaming, nech?


----------



## Speed4Fun (31. Mai 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Hast du denn jemals andere Headsets/Kopfhörer derselben Preisklasse gehört, um dir ein Urteil zu bilden?


 
Die Frage ist eher, ob du jemals das G930 richtig eingestellt getestet hast?

Offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Dried99 (31. Mai 2014)

@Abductee: Dnke für den Link  werde mir der einfachheit halber einfach diesen usb hub bestellen, da ich vversuche so wenig wie möglich an meinem pc bios zu verstllen bevor ich noch was kaputt mache


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (31. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, ob du jemals das G930 richtig eingestellt getestet hast?
> 
> Offensichtlich nicht.


 

HAHA Welchen KH muss man den erst "einstellen" bevor er richtig gut klingt. Viel spaß wenn dir nach ein paar Monaten die Ohrpolster kaputtgehen und das HS zerbricht.


----------



## Fox2010 (31. Mai 2014)

Also normal muss ein Headset auch ohne gefummel gut klingen 
Hab selbst aktuell wieder eines bestellt aber gebe den anderen Recht, selbst gegen die billig Kopfhörer Superlux 681 für 20 klingen Headsets meist schlecht, gut wer viel Bass will kommt mit einem Headset manschmal besser weg grad wenn man ein Turle Beach hat oder Creativ aber dann ist da halt mehr BUMBUM als klang, klanglich kannst du die meisten Headsets vergessen. Für über 100Euro bekommst du schon hammer Kopfhörer.

Am besten maximal ein 70euro headset und einen Kopfhörer zuhause haben
Für Counterstrike oder was auch immer das Headset und für Film und Musik den Kopfhörer nutzen oder wenn man grad kein Micro brauch, jeder PC hat ja meist front Audio da reicht ein Superlux wenn man nicht viel Ansprüche hat und fürn 20i kann sich das jeder leisten.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (1. Juni 2014)

Also ich von mit meinem G930 sehr zufrieden. Was die meistens vergessen; Treiber vom Headset installieren. Das hat bei mir schon eine deutliche Verbesserung gebracht (außerdem feier ich den Stimm-verzerrer  ). Mein Headset lädt eigentlich immer, auch wenn der PC aus ist.


----------



## Speed4Fun (1. Juni 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> HAHA Welchen KH muss man den erst "einstellen" bevor er richtig gut klingt. Viel spaß wenn dir nach ein paar Monaten die Ohrpolster kaputtgehen und das HS zerbricht.


 
Das war keine Antwort auf meine Frage und dazu noch völlig unqualifiziert.

Im Vergleich zum Superlux klingt das G930 harmonischer und nicht übertrieben bass- oder höhenlastig.

Einzig die Pegelfestigkeit könnte besser sein.


----------



## xHaru (1. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Das war keine Antwort auf meine Frage und dazu noch völlig unqualifiziert.
> 
> Im Vergleich zum Superlux klingt das G930 harmonischer und nicht übertrieben bass- oder höhenlastig.
> 
> Einzig die Pegelfestigkeit könnte besser sein.



das G930 besser als das superlux? xD was gehtn bei dir? das g930 kommt klangtechnisch nicht mal ansatzweise an das superlux ran.. wummerbass ist beim g930 ja standard. ich glaube eher, dass du dich da verschrieben hast..  weil es eher genau das gegenteil von dem ist, was du geschrieben hast. 

das G930 hat vom mic her auch ne schlechte qualität..  da fährt man mit superlux-hp+zalman-mic einfach besser. und vor allem günstiger. 

@TE meines erachtens geht das sogar übern usb-port. ich würds aber lassen. geh das headset wegbringen, wenn dir die linke oder rechte ohrmuschel abbricht (ja das passiert bei normaler belastung gerne mal, istn produktionsfehler) und hol dir dann die superlux hd 681 und das zalman mic. mehr lohnt sich in meinen augen nicht auszugeben, außer, die sind komplett aus alu und somit stabiler als plastik.


----------



## Speed4Fun (2. Juni 2014)

Bitte mal etwas im Ton mäßigen.

Ansonsten lese ich hier nur völlig unqualifizierte Bemerkungen zum G930 und zum Superlux.

Mit keiner Silbe wird erwähnt, dass ein Superlux nur so gut ist, wie das zugeführte Signal das überhaupt zulässt. Sprich welche Soundkarte bzw. welcher Verstärker davor hängt.

Und linear ist der Frequenzgang eines Superlux schon gar nicht, nachprüfbar an jedem Kunstkopf. Je nach Modell völlig übertriebene Bässe oder Höhen.

So 'schlecht' ein G930 auch immer ist, es bringt an jedem Rechner die gleiche Qualität, unabhängig von der verbauten Soundkarte. Speziell an Notebooks ein entscheidender Punkt.

Ach ja, hier ist die Rede von einem wireless Headset, nicht von einem zusammengefrickelten Kabelverhau, also bitte nicht wieder OT werden.


----------



## Fox2010 (2. Juni 2014)

Wo hat den der Superlux 681 übertriebenen Bass 
Ist sicher nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra aber für das Geld vom G930 kannst dir schon einen beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO oder BEYERDYNAMIC DT 990 PRO da kann dein Logitech sicher nicht mithalten in keinem Stück.

Klar wer auf Kabellos steht und unbedingt ein Micro ohne extra kabel will greift zum G930 aber klanglich ist das sicher nicht so gut wie du es hier hinstellst, egal ob Razer, Rocat, Creativ, ich hatte schon einiges von 20-90 Euro hier und keines konnte selbst mit dem billigen Superlux mithalten. 
*Und wenn wir mal die selbe Preisklasse was fair wäre nehmen wie das G930 von über 100 da stinkt das in der Preisklasse gegen Kopfhörer aber mehr als ab.*

Könntest behaupten das es gegen vergleichbare Headsets sich gut anhört das mag auch sein oder zu den besten Kabellosen Headsets gehören (davon gibt es ja nicht soviele) das wird dir sicher auch keiner ausreden wollen dafür müsste man aber alle mal gehabt haben, aber gegen Kopfhörer ist es niemals besser. 

Der Preis ist auch viel zu hoch

Ich kaufe auch Headsets bin mir aber im klaren das die klanglich nicht so gut sind oder mit einem billigen Kopfhörer mithalten können.
Ich sag ja nicht das es totaler Müll ist aber wenn man den Preis einbezieht dann kann man da nicht anders das ist einfach abzocke und von der Qualität da kann man genug lesen das es nicht soviel taugt, die ist beim Superlux auch nicht grad das ware aber der kostet nur 20Euro, naja die meisten anderen Headsets sind auch nicht soviel besser daher ich würd nie soviel ausgeben für sowas.


----------



## Speed4Fun (2. Juni 2014)

Man kann diese Gehype um den Superlux wirklich nicht mehr hören, meiner ist schon lange in der Tonne gelandet.

Zum Thema Frequenzgang der verschiedenen Superlux-Modelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich ein Test verschiedener Wireless-Headsets mit G930:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo bitte soll ein G930 schlechter als ein billiger Superlux mit Badewannencharakteristik sein? 

Über den Preis muss man sich nicht unterhalten, das ist hier nicht das Thema. Zumal man zum Preis eines Superlux auf jeden Fall noch die Kosten für ein Mikrofon und eine entsprechende Soundkarte (intern oder extern) hinzurechnen muss. Dann bleibt dort immer noch ein störender Frickel-Kabelverhau.

Aber jetzt bitte wieder On-Topic mit Wireless-Headsets.


----------



## Blingjo (2. Juni 2014)

Wireless ist immer noch in den Kinderschuhen, und das seit 10 Jahren. Es wird sich auch in den nächsten 10 Jahren nix ändern. Störgeräusche, Radio empfang etc...
Verglichen mit der Qualität und des Sounding, ist das logischrott einfach nur billig.
Ein neuer hype wäre zbs ein Qpad qh- 85, qh90 kostet 80,- euro! Es ist zwar kein Wireless dafür Qualitativ vom Material herr viel viel besser.
Wenn man sich jetzt das Mic vom Qpad anschaut ist es auch viel viel besser als das logischrott----
Damit wollen wir dir sagen das es besseres gibt für das Geld was du bei Logischrott ausgibst. 

Von Mäusen haben die ja anscheinend ahnung.
Aber von Lautsprechern, Kopfhörer haben die keine ahnung. Das ist FAKT


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (2. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun du bist echt der Beste

Ein Kopfhörer nach der Frequenzkurve zu beurteilen, und dann behaupten der und der ist besser 

Das wichtigste ist der Kopfhörer, da ist die Quelle, soka usw. erstmal nicht so wichtig das macht zusammen vllt. 15% aus, du schreibst ja gerade so als würde der klang nicht vom kopfhörer kommen sondern von der soundkarte ^^


----------



## Thallassa (2. Juni 2014)

Also unabhängig der Diskussion, ich seh beim Frequenzverlauf des Logitech einen Bloatbass, der die restlichen Frequenzen vollkommen überdeckt. 
Weit entfernt vom Idealbild


----------



## Speed4Fun (2. Juni 2014)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Also unabhängig der Diskussion, ich seh beim Frequenzverlauf des Logitech einen Bloatbass, der die restlichen Frequenzen vollkommen überdeckt.
> Weit entfernt vom Idealbild


 
Du verwechselst die Frequenzkurve des G930 mit der des Corsair Vengeance 2000. Das Corsair ist nachgewiesenermaßen viel zu basslastig.

Übrigens wird hier nach wie vor völlig unqualifiziert geantwortet, ohne sachliche Argument oder Nachweise.

Der größte Unsinn ist die Behauptung mit den Störgeräuschen und dem Radioempfang bei der Wireless-Übertragung. So etwas gibt es in der Welt der digitalen Funkübertragung kaum noch, geschweige denn im Nahbereich. Das ist übrigens der allerletzte Punkt, über den sich G930-Besitzer beschweren würden.

Ansonsten behaupte ich ja nirgendwo, das G930 sei das Nonplusultra der Wirelesse-Headsets. Es gibt aber keine funktionierende Konfiguration eines Superlux, die die gleichen Anforderung - nämlich wireless - bei annähernd vergleichbarer Qualität liefern könnte. Also Äpfel und Birnen.

Und natürlich steht und fällt die Qualität eines Superlux mit der Qualität der Audioquelle, sprich Soundkarte oder Verstärker. Schon alleine eine Fehlanpassung von Ausgangs- und Eingangsimpedanz führen beim Superlux zu einem anderen Wirkungsgrad und zu völlig desolaten Hörergebnissen.

Und bitte jetzt weiteren Spam unterlassen.


----------



## Jeanboy (2. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Du verwechselst die Frequenzkurve des G930 mit der des Corsair Vengeance 2000. Das Corsair ist nachgewiesenermaßen viel zu basslastig.



Wo ist der Nachweis?



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Übrigens wird hier nach wie vor völlig unqualifiziert geantwortet, ohne sachliche Argument oder Nachweise.



siehe oben 



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Der größte Unsinn ist die Behauptung mit den Störgeräuschen und dem Radioempfang bei der Wireless-Übertragung. So etwas gibt es in der Welt der digitalen Funkübertragung kaum noch, geschweige denn im Nahbereich. Das ist übrigens der allerletzte Punkt, über den sich G930-Besitzer beschweren würden.



Mal vom Radioempfang abgesehen, können Störgeräusche auftreten (und das nicht zu selten) und da ist es auch egal, obs 'n Headset oder ein KH ist.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Ansonsten behaupte ich ja nirgendwo, das G930 sei das Nonplusultra der Wirelesse-Headsets. Es gibt aber keine funktionierende Konfiguration eines Superlux, die die gleichen Anforderung - nämlich wireless - bei annähernd vergleichbarer Qualität liefern könnte. Also Äpfel und Birnen.



Doch. Beispielsweise ist das Corsair (meiner Meinung nach) klanglich vor dem G930, aber abgesehen davon gäbe es noch
das ein oder andere Modell von Philips/Sony, das ich noch nicht gehört habe, von denen ich aber denke, dass sie das G930
zum Frühstück verspeisen




Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Und natürlich steht und fällt die Qualität eines Superlux mit der Qualität der Audioquelle, sprich Soundkarte oder Verstärker. Schon alleine eine Fehlanpassung von Ausgangs- und Eingangsimpedanz führen beim Superlux zu einem anderen Wirkungsgrad und zu völlig desolaten Hörergebnissen.



Siehe 1 und 2.



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Und bitte jetzt weiteren Spam unterlassen.



Das wäre echt nett von dir, danke


----------



## Speed4Fun (2. Juni 2014)

Für die Legastheniker verweise ich mal auf die Grafik Nr. 2 zum Frequenzgang G930/Corsair in meinen eigenen Beitrag Nr. 26:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...i-ausgeschaltetem-pc-laden-3.html#post6487532

Ansonsten gehe ich auf solch unsinnigen Argumente ohne jegliche physikalischen Grundlagen, wie 'zum Frühstück verspeisen' und 'können Störgeräusche auftreten', nicht mehr ein.

Ganz besonders bemerkenswert finde ich die rethorische Spitze als Beweis für eine Behauptung: 'Doch'.

Wow.


----------



## Jeanboy (2. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Für die Legastheniker verweise ich mal auf die Grafik Nr. 2 zum Frequenzgang G930/Corsair in meinen eigenen Beitrag Nr. 26:



Ich bin kein Legastheniker, ich filtere sinnlose Informationen heraus. Dazu gehören Frequenzgraphen, die im Kontext von Klangqualität genutzt werden.
Wie schließt du denn bitte durch einen Frequenzgraphen auf die Auflösung etc.?



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Ansonsten gehe ich auf solch unsinnigen Argumente ohne jegliche physikalischen Grundlagen, wie 'zum Frühstück verspeisen' und 'können Störgeräusche auftreten', nicht mehr ein.
> 
> Ganz besonders bemerkenswert finde ich die rethorische Spitze als Beweis für eine Behauptung: 'Doch'.



Was soll ich denn mit Physik erklären? Klangqualität kann man nicht messen! 
Da du so bewandert bist, brauch ich *dir *wohl nicht erklären, wie es zu Störungen im Funkübertragungsbereich kommen kann.


Mit deiner Hochnäsigkeit kannst du vielleicht dein Ego befriedigen, aber Gegenargumente/Beweise hast du selbst nicht gebracht,
lediglich "Die Dinge, die ihr sagt, sind sinnfrei" 

Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Speed4Fun (2. Juni 2014)

Schließe mich an dieser Stelle nur noch Einstein an.


----------

